# max height for the ferries?



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all -

The directferries.com site lists all the ferries to morocco as having a max height of 3m. Is this true? 

Thanks -
Matt


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

Seen plenty of big arctics and tour coaches boarding the ferries so can't imagine there would be a problem unles you are driving a double decker. (I did bump into a fellow in Agdz last year who used to have converted double decker and drove it through Morocco down into Africa)!


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

yes I remember seeing some big campers down there. 

wonder why directferries.com lists 3m as the max. ok i'll try to find another website selling ferry tickets.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Why do you need to find a website..
Just arrive at Algerciras, the guy everyone uses "Carlos" has an office next to Lidl... You cant miss it.. He also has his old office near Carrefour supermarket only a few hundred meters away..

€200 in cash and you will be on board later in the day or next day.. That's how most of us do it.


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

Alright then. 

Carlos must be doing alright.

And no trouble with over 3m, sounds like? Both the site & an old post here said there is some trouble over the 3m mark.

200 euro -- does 6 or 7m matter? Everyone here seems to be in the 7m+ side.

Thanks!
Matt


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

No length restriction. Same price even if towing a trailer!
And the return is open dated so you can decide when you want to return while you're in Morocco


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

it's 200 euro *return*? OK that is not a bad deal!

save that on the first couple week's groceries. 

You can return even 6 months out? 

Matt


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I remember recently reading on another thread, but cannot find it, that the 3m problem on the Algeciras ferry was at the 'U' turn to turn back to the exit ramp and that the coaches reversed onto the exit ramp to avoid the problem, which could be the answer for higher MHs.

Geoff


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

the tarifa tanger ville ferry is 3m max but algerciras is Ok


----------



## makems (Jul 26, 2010)

nafricasurfer said:


> it's 200 euro *return*? OK that is not a bad deal!
> 
> save that on the first couple week's groceries.
> 
> ...


Yes that is the return price.

However your visa is only valid for 90 days!

I was talking last year to a chap from the uk who has a property in Morocco who said you can extend your visa beyond 90 days but that you cannot extend the temporary import of your vehicle beyond 90 days. I do not know what the consequences are of trying to exit Morocco with your vehicle after the 90 days.

Probably very expensive!


----------



## nafricasurfer (Jan 22, 2014)

I remember hearing from others that if your van is classed as a personal car, then it can stay for 6 months. You can fly yourself out & back.

If they class it as a commercial car (looks more like a van? compact camper style??), then it can stay just 3 months. 

I love to surf & hope that I can stay for longer than 3 months! Last year we stayed for 6 months with some funny paperwork at the police office in Taghazout. We ended up with a paper that said we had requested an extension. That was it! We showed this at the airport and after much deliberation (very stressful with the plane going in 20 or so minutes) they stamped and waved us through. I don't recommend this method of extending!

Cheers-
Matt


----------

